# New reddish fierce haircut



## DigitalFaery (Mar 5, 2008)

Whiiii, i'm just back from the hairdresser and i'm still so thrilled because boy, this sure was a makeover. I recently posted another thread because i was scared of cutting my hair because it was pretty long. But i did it anyway, according to the second pic as many of you suggested (thank you all for your replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and it came out really nice, i LOVE it!!!!

Just remember that before my hair was dark blonde and it came about 2 or 3 cm below my bra strap when straightened. And now it looks like this:


​(sorry about the lame face but i only wore mascara since i didn't have much time that day)
I had red and darkbrown lowlights and about 10 cm chopped off, and i didn't cry at all --> take that ANTMgirls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think mom will get a heartattack lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 5, 2008)

You look great!  Love the cut!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 5, 2008)

I love the layers!  Awesome cut!


----------



## kimmae17 (Mar 5, 2008)

oh my god the cut and color are gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely cut and color!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

it looks great!!


----------



## weezee (Mar 5, 2008)

Your cut and color looks great.  Have fun with it!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ooh I love it, you're really rocking the red! I'm thinking about going a deep red in a few months, as soon as I've tested how well my new stylist does with the haircuts.


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

Im loving red right now, looks great!


----------

